# Hey there!



## jcpackard (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm James, from the UK. We have 2 cats (Lily and Rory), both are young and pretty crazy at times! Joined the forum because another cat forum I found to be rather unhospitable and hostile!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm sorry, but we don't allow members here with cats named Rory.

(just kidding!)

Welcome! :grin:

My cats aren't exactly young, but they are crazy!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi! Please tell us about their craziness.


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

Welcome!

We have loads of members from the UK!

I would love to see pictures of your kits!!


----------



## jcpackard (Feb 21, 2013)

*Lily* (18/19 months old) had kittens at 8 months old, it stunted her growth! Only weighs around 2.6kg!



























*Rory* (nearly 7 months old) was given to a family at 5 weeks (I know...) and was put outside every time he needed the toilet! I'm assuming he just got played with by kids and never got any love, because he only shows affection when he thinks he's getting fed. But he's slowly coming around, showing some signs he'll be a friendly cat, at the moment he only ever wants to play and bite! We've had him nearly 3 weeks.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

What unique coloring on Rory. Are all his dark spots a tabby pattern like on his face and leg or are some of the ones on his back pure black? And Lily's beautiful - love a girl in a tux.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Very cute kitties, love the synchronized window sill picture.


----------



## Astarael (Feb 20, 2013)

Beautiful kitties!


----------



## jcpackard (Feb 21, 2013)

They're not just black, no. It was just the lighting.

Yeah they were bird-watching, it was a few days after we got them and this was the first time they were at ease with each other =]


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Jan 3, 2013)

How sweet! I'm also in the uk  are your kitties indoor & outdoor? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

They're both beautiful and such interesting markings. I love that window sill picture . . . nice and wide and a kitty paradise.


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

That picture on the window sill makes you think they came from the same family. I would of totally thought they were related. Beautiful babies!


----------



## jcpackard (Feb 21, 2013)

Lily goes outdoors when we let her ie. if we'll be in for a while and it's nice outside.

Rory has only been with us 3 weeks, but will be on the same routine as Lily. Both are happy indoors but I like to let Lily out to get a run around!


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

Welcome!

Very cute kitties!! I agree, they look like they could be siblings. 

Mylita


----------

